# lent, mais lent....



## Aqualung (24 Janvier 2005)

coucou à tous, 

J'ai un powerbook G4 alu acheté récemment. disque 80 Go, et 1,25 ghz de SDRAM ( 256 fournies + 1 Go Corsair ), et c'est lent !!!! mais lent !!! c'est l'horreur. le disque est loin d'être plein, et mon activité consiste à surfer pour l'instant, c'est donc plutôt restreint....
Vous voyez un PC 333 Mhz, (ce que j'avais avant en somme), et bien ce charmant n'a rien a envier a mon tt nouveau  PB, a ce point....
Des idées ??? Ca serait pas de refus, parce que je suis nouveau Macactiviste, et je seche...


Merci d'avance à tous, toutes.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> coucou à tous,
> 
> J'ai un powerbook G4 alu acheté récemment. disque 80 Go, et 1,25 ghz de SDRAM ( 256 fournies + 1 Go Corsair ), et c'est lent !!!! mais lent !!! c'est l'horreur. le disque est loin d'être plein, et mon activité consiste à surfer pour l'instant, c'est donc plutôt restreint....
> Vous voyez un PC 333 Mhz, (ce que j'avais avant en somme), et bien ce charmant n'a rien a envier a mon tt nouveau  PB, a ce point....
> ...



Salut.

Pourrais-tu être plus explicite ? Lent pour quoi ? Pour tout ? Dis nous précisément ce que tu trouves lent ?


----------



## Mac_Demons (24 Janvier 2005)

J'avais entendu parlé que la ram Corsair ou Crucial, je ne sais plus, était incompatible avec la Samsung utiliser par Apple. Dite moi si je me trompe.


----------



## Aqualung (24 Janvier 2005)

Oui, tout est lent bien malheureusement. Les pages web mettent des heures à s'ouvrir. C'est surtout ca que je constate, puisque c surtout du web dont je sers. Je viens de lancer l'optimisation maxi d'onyx, la reparation des autorisations, mais cela ne change rien....
Donc, pour la faire breve, ce que je remarque, c'est une lenteur exeptionelle de l'affichage des pages web ( explo firefox ), et une certaine difficulté à gerer le reste...:-_(
Je me demande toutefois, si cela ne pourrait pas etre du a l'utilisation d' Azureus ? De souvenirs de peceiste, cette application avait tendance a être gourmande en ressources.Ce qui est étrange pourtant c'est que ces lenteurs se sont accrues aujourd'hui alors que le log fonctionnait déjà hier.
Connaitrais tu un bon gratuiciel de firewall et/ou d' antivirus ?

Merci pour ta rapidité. Ca fait vraiment plaisir. On se sent moins seul.... ;-)


----------



## Aqualung (24 Janvier 2005)

Mac_Demons a dit:
			
		

> J'avais entendu parlé que la ram Corsair ou Crucial, je ne sais plus, était incompatible avec la Samsung utiliser par Apple. Dite moi si je me trompe.



Me fais pas peur !!!! A 249 eur la barette, ya de quoi l'avoir mauvaise.....
En tout cas elle est reconnue dans les infos système.

A suivre.....


----------



## heliotrope (24 Janvier 2005)

essaie de surfer avec camino pour savoir si ton pb vient ou non de ton navigateur actuel

http://www.mozilla.org/products/camino/


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout est lent bien malheureusement. Les pages web mettent des heures à s'ouvrir. C'est surtout ca que je constate, puisque c surtout du web dont je sers. Je viens de lancer l'optimisation maxi d'onyx, la reparation des autorisations, mais cela ne change rien....
> Donc, pour la faire breve, ce que je remarque, c'est une lenteur exeptionelle de l'affichage des pages web ( explo firefox ), et une certaine difficulté à gerer le reste...:-_(
> Je me demande toutefois, si cela ne pourrait pas etre du a l'utilisation d' Azureus ? De souvenirs de peceiste, cette application avait tendance a être gourmande en ressources.Ce qui est étrange pourtant c'est que ces lenteurs se sont accrues aujourd'hui alors que le log fonctionnait déjà hier.
> Connaitrais tu un bon gratuiciel de firewall et/ou d' antivirus ?
> ...



Donc déjà c'est pas le mac qui est lent, parce que un PB comme le tien est plutôt une très bonne machine, apparemment tu ne parles que de chargement de page, donc pas grand chose à voir avec le proc ou la ram. Malgré tout, tu devrais essayer de surfer avec l'excellent FIREFOX pour voir si tu rencontres les mêmes problèmes. Ensuite lance le moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans le dossier applications > utilitaires, juste histoire de voir si un logiciel t'accapare pas inutilement des ressources, j'ai déjà lu des problèmes effectivement avec AZUREUS il me semble. (faut pas oublier que les applications de P2P sont souvent très gourmandes).

Sinon sache que le FIREWALL de panther est totalement suffisant, il est très efficace, quant au virus il n'en existe pas pour mac osx alors oubli tout de suite  Si vraiment t'en veux un, histoire par exemple de ne pas être porteur saint et de refiler la vermine à un pc user, il en existe des gratos mais vu que je m'en suis jamais préoccupé, j'ai pas de noms sous la main.

Avec une machine comme la tienne, on peut sans problème faire tourner une dizaine d'application dont des grosses sans que la mac fasse la gueule, sois en sûr, surtout avec 1,25 go de ram !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2005)

il y a déjà un firewall dans macos X
pour ce qui est de l'antivirus  :hein:  ben y a pas de virus sur mac, et l'antivrus ralentit la machine  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, tu devrais essayer de surfer avec l'excellent FIREFOX pour voir si tu rencontres les mêmes problèmes.


C'est moi ou :


			
				Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour la faire breve, ce que je remarque, c'est une lenteur exeptionelle de l'affichage des pages web ( explo firefox ), et une certaine difficulté à gerer le reste...:-_(



Firefox ou pas, JPTK a bien raison pour le moniteur d'activité, c'est la première chose à regarder dan ton cas, pour voir si oui ou non un logiciel prend toute la puissance du proc. Ce moniteur d'activité ressemble à ce qu'on obtient avec Ctrl+Alt+Suppr sous Windows si ça peut t'aider à comprendre 

Tiens nous au courant de ce que ça donne 

Eddy


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

le firewall se configure dans préfréence système >> partage >> coupe-feu   


PS: pas besoin de me remercier (quoi qu'un pti coup dboule   )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> PS: pas besoin de me remercier (quoi qu'un pti coup dboule   )


Aqualung boule à 0 pour le moment  mais pourquoi pas, ça fait toujours plaisir


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

comme je te le disais, je surfe deja avec firefox...
je sais que jai une bonne machine, ms malheureusement elle ne me donne pas l'occasion de le constater...
par exemple quand je lance les pref syteme, ces dernieres mettent qqs grosses sec avant d'apparaitre. Elles mettent plus de temps qu'avec les 256 Mo originels....
Crois tu qu'il puisse y avoir une incompatiblité Corsair / Samsung ?
Je croise les doigts que non....
En ce qui concerne le firewall, celui ci est il actif par defaut ou faut il passer par le Terminal pour l'activer ??
(Beaucoup de lectures, donc beucoup de confusions... :-D )

Merci encore !!


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

meme la naviagtion dans le finder est assez lente.
Azureus ne me prend que 7 % des ressoources CPU. 
J'ai un truc qui s'apelle WindowServer qui est parfois assez gourmand. Sais tu ce que c'est ?


----------



## rém (25 Janvier 2005)

Si ton mac est moins rapide après l'ajout de ta RAM, je crois que tu n'as pas besoin d'aller chercher plus loin : ta 2è barette a sûrement un problème  :rateau: ...

essaie de l'enlever à nouveau, vérifie si ton mac est plus rapide sans qu'avec, et si oui direction l'échange standard...


----------



## Freelancer (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le firewall, celui ci est il actif par defaut ou faut il passer par le Terminal pour l'activer ??
> (Beaucoup de lectures, donc beucoup de confusions... :-D )
> 
> Merci encore !!



Ben, il faut aller ds preferences systeme (ds le menu pomme), puis ds "partage" et enfin coupe-feu


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

rém a dit:
			
		

> Si ton mac est moins rapide après l'ajout de ta RAM, je crois que tu n'as pas besoin d'aller chercher plus loin : ta 2è barette a sûrement un problème  :rateau: ...
> 
> essaie de l'enlever à nouveau, vérifie si ton mac est plus rapide sans qu'avec, et si oui direction l'échange standard...



Effectivement !


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (25 Janvier 2005)

Personellement, quand AZUREUS est lancé, il me bouffe toute ma bande passante !!! Alors coupe azureus et regarde la différence....faut pas s'étonner, t'es en Adsl ?


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, quand AZUREUS est lancé, il me bouffe toute ma bande passante !!! Alors coupe azureus et regarde la différence....faut pas s'étonner, t'es en Adsl ?



ADSL2 +....


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

Existerait il une application qui permettrait d'en mettre plein la vue a la becane ?
Une sorte de speedtest adsl, mais version hardware ?
Sans Azureus, c'est déjà plus confortable...


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

Je me permets d'insister: qqn sait il ce qu'est le WindowServer ?
il me tape jusqu'a 20% du CPU !!!!


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

Je crois tout de même que tout a été dit ici : 





> par exemple quand je lance les pref syteme, ces dernieres mettent qqs grosses sec avant d'apparaitre. Elles mettent plus de temps qu'avec les 256 Mo originels....



L'apparition de ces prefs système n'est pas d'une réactivité folle c'est sûr, mais en moyenne c'est plutôt 2 sec. Tu devrais faire ce que t'a conseillé rém à mon avis, cette barrette est louche.

Sinon pour faire un bench de ta machine, prends XBENCH et dis nous le résultat. (mieux vaut le faire sans 25 applications qui tournent derrière)

Ah oui aussi, dans les prefs système justement, tu peux mettre le PB sur puissance auto, mini ou maxi


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'insister: qqn sait il ce qu'est le WindowServer ?
> il me tape jusqu'a 20% du CPU !!!!



Ca c'est la gestion de l'interface du finder je crois, un truc comme ça, RAS donc, mais chez moi c'est plutôt 5 % du CPU.


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

j'ai procédé au test. Ma question est maintenant de savoir quels résultats sont significatifs ?
mes resultats st systematiquement superieurs a ceux de leur " baseline products".
veux tu que je te communique les resultats du test memoire ?


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

"baseline  results", pas "products", pardon...


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> j'ai procédé au test. Ma question est maintenant de savoir quels résultats sont significatifs ?
> mes resultats st systematiquement superieurs a ceux de leur " baseline products".
> veux tu que je te communique les resultats du test memoire ?



Donne le score globale, il doit être aux alentours des 110-120 je crois.


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

score 128,21.
je suis en dessous de leur etalon, pour ce qui est des rubriques uncached en sequential et en random.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

As-tu fais une réparation des autorisations?
Quandt ton PB a-t-il commencé a devenir lent?


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

oui, j'ai bien procédé à une réparation des autorisations. jai fait ca avec Onyx, et jen ai profité pour faire un nettoyage et une optimisation maxi du sytsteme. 
L'ordo a commence à devenir lent hier matin vraiment. Ce qui est etrange c'est que la barette est en place depuis le 20, et que jusque là tout avait l'air de plutôt bien marcher.
J'ai viré la barette de 1Go cette nuit, pour voir. L'ordo gratte pour le lancement de certaines applications ( manque de memoire physique ), tandis qu'avec le Giga, l'ordo ne gratte pas... il est lent. je le répète, ce qui est étrange, c'est que jusque là tout avait l'air de plutôt bien marcher....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

pour ce qui est du parefeu
tu cliques sur démarrer, et ton parefeu est activé c'est aussi simple que ça

pas besoin duu terminal (c clair que tu as encore de nombreux réflexes de windowsiens   )

le window server est l'appli qui gère l'affichage des images donc pas besoin d'y touvher, si tu ne veux pas risquer d'être aveugle sur ta machine  :rateau:


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

je pense que je vais me résigner a aller changer ma barette de memoire cet apres-midi.
douloureuse opération.... :_-(
La Dane-elec mérite t'elle son prix ???
je pense que je vais opter pour celle là.

Merci.


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

Bouuuuuuh !!! Yen a marre hein !!
Bon, je viens de remettre la barette de 1go, histoire de...
tout marche correctement. les pages web ok, les applications ok.
bref, c le gd n'importe quoi. c'est très aléatoire en somme.
vous me conseillez toujours de changer la barette ?
:hein:


----------



## macaml (25 Janvier 2005)

au prix que tu as payé ta barette, si elle cause des problèmes
aléatoire vaut mieux la changer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'insister: qqn sait il ce qu'est le WindowServer ?
> il me tape jusqu'a 20% du CPU !!!!



C'est un gestionnaire système. Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il fait, mais si tu le quittes, ce qui se passe ressemble à un "redémarrage à chaud". Toutes les applications lancées quittent, et le finder redémarre.


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

allez, j'men va la changer de ce pas !!
résultats plus tard ds la journée les amis !


----------



## bugman (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux faire aussi un test hardware de ta machine via le DVD (ou les CD d'installation) d'OSX. Il fait un test de la RAM.

@+


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

je viens de changer ma Corsair au profit d'une Dane Elec bien plus chere, et... ca ne change que tres peu de choses...
je remarque en revanche que firefox ma mange jusqu'a 64% de mon joli CPU... gourmand le bougre !!
c'est normal ???


----------



## Aqualung (25 Janvier 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire aussi un test hardware de ta machine via le DVD (ou les CD d'installation) d'OSX. Il fait un test de la RAM.
> 
> @+




je n'ai pas trouve ces test sur le dvd. Sont dans quel dossier ?


----------



## bugman (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas trouve ces test sur le dvd. Sont dans quel dossier ?



Tu mets le DVD dans ton lecteur.
Tu reboot en gardant appuyé la touche "ALT" de ton clavier.
Un menu te permet de choisir  le disque sur lequel booter.

A+,
Stephane

PS : Attention le test peut etre lonnnnnngggggggg !


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> je viens de changer ma Corsair au profit d'une Dane Elec bien plus chere, et... ca ne change que tres peu de choses...
> je remarque en revanche que firefox ma mange jusqu'a 64% de mon joli CPU... gourmand le bougre !!
> c'est normal ???



Normal, normal... faudrait que tu sois un peu plus explicite aussi. Si tu as 50 pages d'ouvertes ou 50 onglets, alors oui je dirais que c'est normal, ça dépend de ce que tu fais, si tu lances FIREFOX, que tu fais rien du tout et que tu es à 60 % bah là ok c'est pas normal.

Donc toujours aussi lent ce PB ? Et donc, il était plus rapide avant c'est bien ce que tu dis ? T'es sur de ton coup ou bien ? Sinon pourquoi pas une réinstall ?

Fais déjà l'apple hardware test après on verra.


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets le DVD dans ton lecteur.
> Tu reboot en gardant appuyé la touche "ALT" de ton clavier.
> Un menu te permet de choisir  le disque sur lequel booter.
> 
> ...



Euh si il appuie sur "c" le mac boot direct sur le DVD


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> je viens de changer ma Corsair au profit d'une Dane Elec bien plus chere, et... ca ne change que tres peu de choses...
> je remarque en revanche que firefox ma mange jusqu'a 64% de mon joli CPU... gourmand le bougre !!
> c'est normal ???



A quel moment ? au lancement, ou tout le temps ?

A la lecture du fil, le sentiment qui domine chez moi, c'est que ta barette n'y était/est pour rien, c'est du côté du soft qu'il faut chercher, il doit y avoir un blème dans ton OS. Si ton disque est partitionné, essaie d'installer un Mac OS tout neuf sur l'autre partoche, pour voir la différence.


----------



## Aqualung (26 Janvier 2005)

je viens de proceder au hardware test. mon ordinateur l'a passé avec brio. je rejoins donc pascal 77, et ai tendance a croire que le probleme serait logiciel, plutot que materiel. malheureusement, je n'ai pour l'instant ni DD externe, ni graveur DVD. j'attends la sortie du DVR 109 la semaine prochaine. Je pense donc que je vais faire avec pendant une semaine, sauvegarder mes données, et reinstaller.
finalement, la corsair était pas mal.... :sick:

Un très grand merci à tous. Votre solidarité a été très appréciable, et très appréciée...
Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'état de ma bécane après avoir réinstallé.


Ciao.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2005)

Juste quelques petites choses (qui n'ont certes rien à voir sauf erreur) pouvant être utiles et optimisant le système:
- as-tu fait une installation normale ou personnalisée de MacOS ? i.e. as-tu viré par exemple toutes les langues système inutiles ?
- voici un petit logiciel d'optimisation permettant de virer toutes les "ressources" entre les diverses langues du système : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/6934
- as-tu essayé quand même un autre navigateur web comme conseillé au début de ce sujet ?
- va faire un tour dans les préférences système et dans ton "compte" pour voir ce qui se lance au "démarrage" et vire ce qui est inutile...

Bon courage...parfois la solution est "toute conne" !


----------



## Aqualung (26 Janvier 2005)

jai un LCCDaemon qui se lance au demarrage. De quoi s'agit il ?

Question bien naïve d'un ex pécéiste:

pour desinstaller une application, j'etais habitué a la fonction désintaller des programmes, ou encore au gestionnaire de programmes. Sur mac, un simple glisser-déposer dans la corbeille suffit il ? ou alors il y a certaines astuces ?


----------



## Aqualung (26 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques petites choses (qui n'ont certes rien à voir sauf erreur) pouvant être utiles et optimisant le système:
> - as-tu fait une installation normale ou personnalisée de MacOS ? i.e. as-tu viré par exemple toutes les langues système inutiles ?
> - voici un petit logiciel d'optimisation permettant de virer toutes les "ressources" entre les diverses langues du système : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/6934
> - as-tu essayé quand même un autre navigateur web comme conseillé au début de ce sujet ?
> ...



jai fait une install normale d'OS. j'avouerai sincèrement ne pas savoir faire une install perso. :rateau:
je vais moccuper de l'optimisation a l'instant.Pour ce qui est du navigateur, jessaie avec safari et explorer, mais je crois qu'a ce niveau la, je ne peux men prendre qu' a Azureus....ou à moi... 

Merci, je tiens au jus !


----------



## yret (27 Janvier 2005)

Aqualung a dit:
			
		

> jai un LCCDaemon qui se lance au demarrage. De quoi s'agit il ?
> 
> Question bien naïve d'un ex pécéiste:
> 
> pour desinstaller une application, j'etais habitué a la fonction désintaller des programmes, ou encore au gestionnaire de programmes. Sur mac, un simple glisser-déposer dans la corbeille suffit il ? ou alors il y a certaines astuces ?



Je ne sais pas ce qu'est LCCDaemon (recherches le via google éventuellement) mais désactives le, ce sera cela de moins (et tu ne risques rien).

Pour désinstaller une application, il existe parfois la fonction "désinstaller" sinon c'est direct à la poubelle !


----------

